

A Use Case for MongoDB: (Versioned) Static Data Model Definitions - thaddeusmt
http://chilipepperdesign.com/2013/11/11/versioned-data-model-definitions-with-mongodb/

======
Throwadev
Cool. We are doing something almost identical, except in our case we are
upgrading parts of an existing app. The form definitions are going into mongo
very similarly to the way you describe, but we are keeping the user data in
the RDBMS for now. We just don't have time at the moment to migrate both, and
we also didn't trust putting the user data into mongo.

